# My Heavy 10 Ways



## ChuckB (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a slideshow of the ways on my lathe. There are nicks probably from the chuck or other tooling being dropped and a few pitted areas from rust, but as far as wear goes, can anyone determine their condition? They seem to me to be in good condition, but I am a novice.. 


 Or do I need to post some better pictures for their condition to be determined?

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad106/doorguru/Ways/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## ChuckB (Mar 7, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=1248.msg6264#msg6264 date=1299510738 said:
			
		

> Those are in very good shape. Trade lathes?



You mentioned a couple times of your bad ways (no, i'm not talkin about your chasin wild women and alcohol). 

Would it be possible to post some pictures of yours, so I can see what you are talking about?




			
				chengdave2003 link=topic=1248.msg6268#msg6268 date=1299512531 said:
			
		

> Hey Chuck,
> 
> My ways are just a little better than yours (neener, neener, neener!!!) and it does just fine....
> 
> ...



The pictures of mine only make them look badder  Post some pictures of your ways too..
(Maybe we should start a thread "Show us your ways" ) 

Go to my SB lathe post to see the latest on the refurb


----------



## ChuckB (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh.. I get it now.. that little ridge on the "V" in your picture shouldn't be there. I guess I should have taken my pictures 90 degrees from where I did.. 

I just went out to the garage and checked and there isn't a trace of that kind of wear to be found anywhere. The shape of the ways are consistant from the head to the tail. Only those nicks and some slight pitting.

I think I will take some better pictures next chance I get. 

Hope you didn't catch a cold going out to the garage to snap that picture


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 8, 2011)

Jim B. link=topic=1248.msg6366#msg6366 date=1299558024 said:
			
		

> no fishtailing.


I've never heard the term fishtailing, would this be the same thing I as "frosting"? I was taught there were two procedures, scraping and frosting. Scraping was for accuracy and was often so subtle as to hardly be noticeable, and frosting (over the scraping) was primarily for oil retention, and maybe a little decoration.


----------

